# Fat or gyno?



## Kronosis (Sep 30, 2015)

So Whenever my nipples are hard they show very little signs of gyno, yet when they're soft it looks like I have gyno. Is this fat or gyno? My bodyfat is at 15% or so.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Any hard lumps under the nipples? Nipples itchy or sensitive?


----------



## Kronosis (Sep 30, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Any hard lumps under the nipples? Nipples itchy or sensitive?


 They were sensitive for a long time back when I was on a cycle . But not anymore. Was that because gyno was developing? Any chance of reversing it without surgery? When I pinch I can't distinguish the left one but i think a pee type former growth is in my right nipple


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Kronosis said:


> They were sensitive for a long time back when I was on a cycle . But not anymore. Was that because gyno was developing? Any chance of reversing it without surgery? When I pinch I can't distinguish the left one but i think a pee type former growth is in my right nipple


 Sounds like gyno yep, this is why you run an AI during cycle

You could try running 20-40mg Nolva (Tamoxifen) every day for 4 weeks / until it's gone (Heard someone say upto 12 weeks)

or Raloxifene, unsure of dosage but a quick google search recommends 60mg for 10 days then 30mg until the gyno is gone


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

If it's a hard lump it's gyno. Do the above although I believe that 20mg nolva is the maximum dose and 40mg will not be more effective.

To be honest it sounds like it has formed any probably won't respond to serms now although they might shrink it a bit, but it's probably there to stay. You need to be careful when using in the future


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Post up some pics of ya chest.


----------



## Kronosis (Sep 30, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Sounds like gyno yep, this is why you run an AI during cycle
> 
> You could try running 20-40mg Nolva (Tamoxifen) every day for 4 weeks / until it's gone (Heard someone say upto 12 weeks)
> 
> or Raloxifene, unsure of dosage but a quick google search recommends 60mg for 10 days then 30mg until the gyno is gone





Sparkey said:


> Post up some pics of ya chest.





Sasnak said:


> If it's a hard lump it's gyno. Do the above although I believe that 20mg nolva is the maximum dose and 40mg will not be more effective.
> 
> To be honest it sounds like it has formed any probably won't respond to serms now although they might shrink it a bit, but it's probably there to stay. You need to be careful when using in the future


 See how my chest looks weird? I have a 15% bodyfat yet id figure at that percentage I'd be able to have a more developed looking chest yet it just looks fatty. I did two different angles what's your thoughts? Is it just because I have poor chest development? This was taken after chest workout btw.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Wouldn't be worrying about that but, looks pretty tame to me!

R/H/Side looks a little more cone shaped than the left (your right), but that could just be the way you are holding the phone.

Have you done the pinch test?

What can you feel?


----------



## Kronosis (Sep 30, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Wouldn't be worrying about that but, looks pretty tame to me!
> 
> R/H/Side looks a little more cone shaped than the left (your right), but that could just be the way you are holding the phone.
> 
> ...


 Here's a better picture not after a chest workout. Why does my chest look like this, yet I see guys who rarely workout have nicer looking chests? My nipples look weird , gyno type nipples imo

i have had a vein on my lower ab, and even my upper chest and shoulders and arms, yet even then my chest looks fatty, which perplexes me even when I was at 11% bodyfat

When i pinch, I can't determine if it's fat or gyno

I just began the jay jay cutler program on bodybuilding.com .

My chest always looks a bit better after a chest workout yet sucks any other time.

All I've ever really wanted was a good chest.

Can you give me some constructive feedback on my chest?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You've just not got very much chest mass to be honest bud, these things take years to develop.

What exercises are you doing for chest and how frequent?

Teach yourself proper form, loads of videos on youtube.

Learn how to activate your chest, and above all just be patient, your chest will build, it just takes time.











The last twisting dumbbell exercises John does in this last video gives a crazy pump if done right.


----------



## Kronosis (Sep 30, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> You've just not got very much chest mass to be honest bud, these things take years to develop.
> 
> What exercises are you doing for chest and how frequent?


 I've been working on it for years now, however I do have Cystic Fibrosis (cachexia). I just began taking test as a way to counterbalance the extreme metabolism I have as a result.

For the past 2 years I've pretty much been doing 4-5 exercises at 4x8-12

chest press machine

chest flyes machine

dumbbell press

incline/decline press

I've tried so many variations of different things, done many different programs. I did do a previous cycle 2x before, got up to 175 lb at 11% bodyfat (5 foot 9 inches height). But those cycles probably weren't enough to have a huge impact on developing a good chest?

So this is fat, gyno or lack of muscle?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Kronosis said:


> I've been working on it for years now, however I do have Cystic Fibrosis (cachexia). I just began taking test as a way to counterbalance the extreme metabolism I have as a result.
> 
> For the past 2 years I've pretty much been doing 4-5 exercises at 4x8-12
> 
> ...


 Maybe a little bit of all of them, but to be fair your hardly fat bud.

More chest mass would give the pecs a rounder fuller look and reduce the slight cone shape you have.

To be honest, I think you are worrying too much about it.

If you've been doing the same exercises for years, then its time to change things up.

If you finish your chest workout and don't feel a massive pump in the chest, then i'ts not been activated.

Most guys will just on the bench press to make the chest grow, but for many the bench press is not the best exercise because unless your form is perfect (or close to) then the chest will get little activation and you'll do the majority of the pressing with your triceps/shoulders etc.

People like @AestheticManlet basically only bench for chest, and the guy has some amazing development, me personally , I struggle to get a good chest workout benching.

Maybe start another thread in the advanced bodybuilding sub, and ask for some help (there is already many chest threads if you use the search function at the top of the page.


----------



## Kronosis (Sep 30, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Maybe a little bit of all of them, but to be fair your hardly fat bud.
> 
> More chest mass would give the pecs a rounder fuller look and reduce the slight cone shape you have.
> 
> ...


 I always switch them up but those are the main ones I'll use.

Most of the time I feel a big pump in my chest, like blood is engulfing the muscle.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Kronosis said:


> I always switch them up but those are the main ones I'll use.
> 
> Most of the time I feel a big pump in my chest, like blood is engulfing the muscle.


 Hit compound lift first hard. Flat bench is what I prefer. Followed by incline db press and chest flyes.

Bench - 3 sets 8

Incline db press - 3 sets 10

Chest flyes (db or cables) - 3 sets 12

I recently changed to the above routine as now doing a 4 day split so I can focus on chest a bit more, but I did build my mass on bench alone. Typically 3 working sets of 8 aiming to increase weight when you get the 3 sets.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Kronosis I seen your post regarding 4-5 exercises at 3 to 4 working sets.

That's anywhere from 12-20 working sets total. Imo that's way too much volume.

You don't need to follow my specific routine use what exercises you like but mine involves 9 working sets varying volume slightly.

You can't expect to increase weights when you're doing so much volume after 3 exercises tops you should be spent really.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Kronosis I seen your post regarding 4-5 exercises at 3 to 4 working sets.
> 
> That's anywhere from 12-20 working sets total. Imo that's way too much volume.
> 
> ...


 What do you think about doing high volume for one of the two chest days ew?

Example I`ll do pretty much what you do for Monday's chest, but on Friday I've started doing as many sets of 10x 60-80kg bench as I can, then same with light'ish flies, maybe 10x 15kg x~

Get a huge pump and still go to failure


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> What do you think about doing high volume for one of the two chest days ew?
> 
> Example I`ll do pretty much what you do for Monday's chest, but on Friday I've started doing as many sets of 10x 60-80kg bench as I can, then same with light'ish flies, maybe 10x 15kg x~
> 
> Get a huge pump and still go to failure


 If it works for you mate then don't see why not. I just give my advice on what has worked for me.

My rule is pretty much as long as the main compound reps and sets is beaten or at least maintained then all good.

Typically if main compound is maintained usually one of the 2 accessories increases or feels easier.

If the main compound is beaten and the accessories stay the same, you're still making progress.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> If it works for you mate then don't see why not. I just give my advice on what has worked for me.
> 
> My rule is pretty much as long as the main compound reps and sets is beaten or at least maintained then all good.
> 
> ...


 I've only recently started doing volume on a friday so no idea if it works yet, was just thinking some pro's like Cutler love high volume, where others like Yates went with low, so I thought I'd mix the two and see what happened

I hurt my shoulder before christmas and couldn't bench, was purely DB press for a couple months, can bench again now but seem to have lost a bit of strength, but prior to that my compounds were increasing nicely with just a sort of mid range, 4-5 sets of 8-10 flat bench, but gets a bit boring doing the same thing each week


----------

